
Amazon CTO Werner Vogels Shares Nine Patterns of Cloud Adoption - ancatrusca
http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/04/vogels-patterns-cloud-adoption?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=chrome%20%20news
======
jdoliner
> AirBnB runs thousands of compute instances and handles hundreds of terabytes
> of data with only five IT staff.

I'm not sure how they're measuring IT staff, but having worked at Airbnb I
can't think of any sane definition of "IT staff" that would lead to this
count.

~~~
nasalgoat
They don't count DevOps as "IT Staff".

